# My diet ok for lean bulk? + TKD style question



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

Im looking to lean bulk at around 2600 kcal a day 200g+ P , 100g F, rest carbs (200-270ish)

Diet has kind of gone into TKD STYLE like carbs/pro in the AM/afternoon and fat/pro at night

example is

B.FAST. Oats 50g + 80g frozen berries + 30g whey

SNACK Something like a pitta 100g Chicken/beef + lots of salad

Protein bar e.g. promax diet etc

SNACK Something like a pitta 100g Chicken/beef + lots of salad

DINNER salmon/chicken breast/turkey and green beans, sprouts, cauliflower, brocoli

Late Snack - NUTS / eggs / protein shake

I know its not perfect and it varies ALOT but always pretty healthy some days ill have stir frys, stews etc always with lots of veg

Anything badly wrong?

Heres my Q -

Is it good to split my macros into AM/PM meals like i have or would i be better eating all 3 macros in the same ratios but spaced throughout the day?

Im thinking this as I read that when you eat carbs + pro your body burns the carbs for energy thus allowing the pro to be used for muscle building etc. So by having fat/pro meals at night (with blood insulin still probably above ground levels) Isnt my body more likely to be burning the Pro for energy before it burns the fat? thus leaving me catabolic at night?

hope that makes sense and hope someone can clear it up for me!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

The last paragraph sounds like hocus pocus to me mate!

I don't like your diet. I think there's far too little protein in there, but then again what do you weigh?

Anyway either option is fine mate, IMO if you're eating moderate carbs it won't matter if they're consumed all throughout the day or just in first few meals. This is based on my own experience.


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

cheers bro only weigh 72~ kg and just under 6'3!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

you need to be eating way more than 2600 i think .. that's just near to your maintaince calories..


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

yea i thought that but thing is i was eating around 1500 ed before i assessed my diet! so bumped it up slowly to make sure i didnt gain loads of fat and at 2600 i seemed to gain about 0.5 a week/2~lb a month which is what i was aiming for as it would hopefully be lean gains

When gains slow down I was thinking to up them to 2800 and continue


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

kaos_nw said:


> yea i thought that but thing is i was eating around 1500 ed before i assessed my diet! so bumped it up slowly to make sure i didnt gain loads of fat and at 2600 i seemed to gain about 0.5 a week/2~lb a month which is what i was aiming for as it would hopefully be lean gains
> 
> When gains slow down I was thinking to up them to 2800 and continue


Did you have an eating disorder or something bro?


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

na i wouldnt say so! just was always out and about so id have cereal in the morning, crisps and sandwich or something at uni and dinner with odd snacks in between! I was underweight and shocked at how little i was eating when i worked it out


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

Get

100g carbs,

40g whey,

2 whole eggs,

1 banna, 1 tablespoon olive oil i

n the blender and neck it in the morning.

This will get a few kcals in you not the girly breakfast you have laid out


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

LiftHeavy said:


> Get
> 
> 100g carbs,
> 
> ...


Cheers mate but im currently gaining at a steady rate, so wouldnt upping the cals just result in more fat with the same muscle gains?


----------

